# Nipple Q



## HumanoidStampede (Sep 20, 2015)

....


----------



## BBF (May 21, 2015)

Have your hubby help. I'm sure he'll be glad to.


----------



## HumanoidStampede (Sep 20, 2015)

...


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I've heard of this happening, but I've never actually seen it. I googled it for you, and attached a website:

4 Ways to Get Rid of Inverted Nipples - wikiHow


----------



## HumanoidStampede (Sep 20, 2015)

...


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Luvher4life said:


> I've heard of this happening, but I've never actually seen it. I googled it for you, and attached a website:
> 
> 4 Ways to Get Rid of Inverted Nipples - wikiHow


I don't see the blow hard on your thumb method in there...


----------



## HumanoidStampede (Sep 20, 2015)

...


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

HumanoidStampede said:


> Thank you for the link. I tried so of the methods suggested for a couple weeks but nothing.


Do they not come out at all? What grade of inversion are they? Do you have time to put a breast pump and/or a cold rag on them while they are protracted?

If all else fails, I would speak to my doctor about it.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I also heard that severe sexual stimulation over a long period of time will aid in them becoming permanently protracted.>


----------



## HumanoidStampede (Sep 20, 2015)

....


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

You may need to have it fixed surgically, if it's causing you problems. But, I'd start with either refusing to be brushed off by your doctor, or by finding a new doctor who doesn't brush you off to begin with.


----------



## HumanoidStampede (Sep 20, 2015)

...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Maybe a combination of a Medella pump and invisible dent puller tool for automotive repairs... 

We had decent luck with a hospital grade Medella rental pump.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

HumanoidStampede said:


> Hi ladies I was just curious of any women ever dealt with an inverted nipple after breastfeeding? I have one and can't seem to get it to come back out. I've tried popping it out after massaging it in the shower but no luck, many times at that.
> 
> Any tips on how you've gotten it to come back out that have work is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. I do apologize if it's too personal.


Sent you a pm on what we used to fix my wife's nips


----------



## HumanoidStampede (Sep 20, 2015)

...


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Just guessing here. What about ice on the breasts? Doesn't cold make the nipples erect/hard?


----------



## HumanoidStampede (Sep 20, 2015)

...


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

For our first born, while my wife did not have inverted nipples, she did have a lot of fatigue.

It was a C-Section and it was very difficult for her to hold the baby while breast feeding. Plus my new born daughter was not latching on well.

So this is how we dealt with it.

I am considerably larger than my wife.
So I sat with back to the bed rest and legs on the bed but spread open. In that gap would be my wife. She could hence lean back and rest her back.
I would hold the baby and my wife had to position the head correctly.
This way I could take the babies weight off my wife and still manage to get the breast feeding happen. 

And congrats on your baby.


----------



## HumanoidStampede (Sep 20, 2015)

...


----------

